# Ink Cartridges and altitude



## darthintel (Aug 22, 2012)

I have hand carried fountain pens on airplanes without any problems. 
I purchased reserve ink refill cartridges and placed them in double zip lock bags to place in the checked luggage just for protection. 

During the flight one of cartridges leaked ....not all of them - so warning to those that fly with fountain pens. You may not have had a problem in the past, but based upon my experience, it could happen.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 22, 2012)

Rick, this is good information.


----------

